# Mario and Luigi: Sound Selection.



## NikoKing (Nov 3, 2009)

Damn, I want this but it's a Japan-only Club Nintendo exclusive :< .  Your thoughts?  Of course, I'm probably going to download the whole thing since some nice guys at ffshrine ripped the album.  What it pretty much has in it are the best Mario and Luigi soundtracks (chosen by the musicians themselves).  If you do want a download of the mp3, you can get it off this site: http://vgmzone.blogspot.com/2009/10/megaupload-httpwww.html

But man, I want it badly.  Your thoughts on this?   Also, this is pretty recent (Recent as of mid-last month or around there).  But there where no threads on tbt about it, so I thought I might as well share about it.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 3, 2009)

As you can see, I made an avatar based off the album cover xD .


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 3, 2009)

Is this from all of them?


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 3, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Is this from all of them?


Yes, I got the album and I'm going to upload videos of the songs they featured in there.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many songs?


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 3, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


33.  They pretty much chose the final boss, boss, some level, title screen, credits, or other of each game in the Mario RPG series.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I am going to find it on Ebay.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 3, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but note it only includes the GBA version, but if you can find an album for 30 bucks or less it's worth it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO it is just over Super Star Saga?


Nostalgiagasm


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 3, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, pretty much.  The reason you wanna get it is the improved music quality, not to mention there's no remixes at all.  It's the originals with their quality pumped up.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't on eBay. TT.TT


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 3, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is pretty recent, you can download the album online though.  But it's a collector's chance to get the album in real life though  .


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 4, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/5Qy2MH38e1E'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/5Qy2MH38e1E' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Here's an example of one of the songs that got improved in the audio quality (trust me, I compared it to the original game rip from M&L:SS's soundtrack.  By far better in quality)


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 4, 2009)

This should be next year's Club Nintendo Platinum status prize.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 4, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> This should be next year's Club Nintendo Platinum status prize.


Yeah, but there's other sweet stuff then this Club NIntendo Japan got this year.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 4, 2009)

BTW, thanks for the megaupload link.

I got these on my computer now.

:>


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 4, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> BTW, thanks for the megaupload ]Same here.  I have them on my iPod  . I also got the premium Super Mario Galaxy Soundtrack for japan platinum club nintendo members only too.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 4, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 4, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

